# imitation crab meat



## iMan323 (Nov 15, 2004)

I ate like 12 sticks in the last 24 hours.  Unfortunately, I threw out the package so I have no clue about the micronutrient breakdown...I find them tasty..I want more...HELP


----------



## musclepump (Nov 15, 2004)

Imitation... that says it all, doesn't it?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 15, 2004)

Nasty nasty nasty!  how can you even like that stuff   Eat the real thing, not the imitation crap.  It is mostly pollack which is good but it's loaded which chemicals, nitrates and dies.  Just get the real crab meat.  It tastes way better too.


----------



## iMan323 (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 15, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Nasty nasty nasty!.... It is mostly pollack which is good but it's loaded which chemicals, nitrates and dies.


Not to mention the potato starch, sugar and sodium!!


----------



## ReelBigFish (Nov 15, 2004)

heres what i found. it was at the Louis Kemp website. Lots of junk if you ask me.
Serv Size 1/2 cup (85g) 
Servings: Varies
*Calories 80
*Fat Cal. 0 
* Percent Daily Values (DV) are based on a 2,000 calories diet

*Total Fat* 0g

*0*%

*Total Carb.* 11g

*4*%

      Sat. Fat 0g

*0*%

       Fiber 0g

*0*%

*Cholest.* 10 mg

*3*%

       Sugars 0g



*Sodium* 470mg

*19*%

*Protein* 8g



Vitamin A  0% | Vitamin C  0% | Calcium 0% | Iron  0%


*Ingredients* : Fish protein (pollock, cod and/or whiting), water, sugar, wheat starch, sorbitol, contains 2% or less of the following: Modified food starch, whey protein concentrate, artificial crab flavor, salt, fructose, potassium chloride, egg whites, sodium tripolyphosphate, corn starch, tetrasodium pyrophosphate, glucose, artificial color.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 15, 2004)

_Imitation crab? really? does that exist? What else is there? _


----------



## wonk (Nov 16, 2004)

..its whats in those tasty california rolls...

what the man said...should be pollock + nasties


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Imitation crab? really? does that exist? What else is there? _


imitation women.


----------

